# What does mmcmdl have listed on Ebay now ?



## mmcmdl (Sep 19, 2017)

I go by my same name on Ebay . (mmcmdl ) Selling for years with 100% rating . My tools are sold without reserve and I charge only the real shipping cost plus any additional insurance needed to cover the cost of tools over what the USPS supplies . So what is on there and what is going on soon ? I will update the list below as more goes on . Thanks everyone for the help with Ebay , I just hate the place (ebay) but I'm in the need to move a lot of stuff !

New Starrett Last word indicator set

New Starrett Dial Test indicator 196B1

Starrett 0-1" mics . Great condition barely used

3 Aloris AXA toolholders . .750 boring bar holder , AXA1 , AXA2 with v groove . Olddaddy has first shot at them on this site . They were packed for him before they were misplaced in the garage . If I have them in a few days , onto Fleabay they go . ( GONE )


----------



## richl (Sep 19, 2017)

For those of us who are a bit slower, what is your eBay seller name. Thanks.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 19, 2017)

Rich . It's mmcmdl and it's in the first post ! Sorry for the confusion . Dave


----------



## richl (Sep 19, 2017)

Maybe they are not listed yet, I searched that and could not find anything, sounds like you have some good stuff, like to see if I can get a doodads or 2.

Thanks


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 19, 2017)

Interesting . I'm having a hard time navigating Ebay . It's been awhile for me dealing with them . I am on there though , heres a link to these tools and then you can follow along .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282659690199?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282661175735?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282661187648?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## extropic (Sep 19, 2017)

Starrett is misspelled in the title of the DTI listing.

I suggest you correct the title, or cancel and re-list, to be sure you get all the views that the Starrett name will bring.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks ! Took care of it .


extropic said:


> Starrett is misspelled in the title of the DTI listing.
> 
> I suggest you correct the title, or cancel and re-list, to be sure you get all the views that the Starrett name will bring.





richl said:


> like to see if I can get a doodads or 2.



I've got lots and lots and lots of doodads !


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

Mitutoyo 0-12" internal micrometer set .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

3" diameter R8 shank boring head for .750 bars .


----------



## 34_40 (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for putting up the links 'cause I couldn't find you in ebay also.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

34_40 said:


> Thanks for putting up the links 'cause I couldn't find you in ebay also.


To search a seller .............
You go into advanced search , search for items for sale by username and type in my name which is mmcmdl  . I just found out how to do that .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

Starrett auto center punch
Starrett thickness gages
Starrett drive pin punch set

All in-used in original packaging


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 21, 2017)

My larger stuff in the garage will be listed on Baltimore Craigslist ( most under tooling or Farm and Garden ) such as Stanley Vidmar cabinets , machine tools and such . I'm clearing out my garage in hopes of a move north to the mountains in NY . If you are within a reasonable driving distance , they are for pick up only or I can get them up to Pa or NY for gas money .  Just type in my number . 443-528-zero 11 five .

If a sale is made thru Craigslist to any supporter of this site , I will donate 5% of the negotiated price to Hobby Machine . A win / win deal for everyone .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2017)

More tools to be loaded onto Ebay tonight around 9 EDT . They will all start the same time that way I can offer easy combined shipping for everyone ! 

So I made it up to the property in the Adirondack Park in upstate New York . End of Sept , IT WAS 90 DEGREES UP THERE ! The campfire felt good at night , but during the day , my heavens it was HOT ! Found out my friend is selling his camp up on top of the mountain and met the camp owner adjacent to mine after 12 years . He is also selling his place as he is from Missouri and can't get up there often enough . I am getting first shot at his place , he promised me this . It was a good weekend other than a very very scary Sat night . My one Sheltie ran out of camp and chased a truck with an equipment trailer going up the road . I heard the truck lock up the brakes and thought I heard the dog yelp . This was right at twilight . The driver and I searched for Holly for hours . No sign of her anywhere . I searched and called her until my batteries went dead in the flashlight . I had to run down the mountain to call home and tell everyone that I thought Holly was was hit by the trailer and I presumed she ran off to die . Not a good call to have to make . I drove back up the mountain and was moping around the campfire with the other Sheltie , when Holly comes dragging into camp . 3 hours and 10 minutes later . 11 0'clock ! No signs of injuries , dead tired . I don't know where she went or what she was doing for this time , but I ran back down the mountain and called home and told everyone that she wondered into camp unharmed ! They told me my son was on his way up to help search for her . He was 2 hours up 81 near Hazelton Pa . He turned around and went back home . What a scare . Here you are up in the middle of no-where and I still have to protect the pups from an occasional vehicle using the road . I hate to have to tie the muts down as they love to run the woods , but if that what it takes to keep them un-harmed , so be it .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2017)

Eagle Rock scissor knurling tool
set of very nice Starrett V blocks
set of Criterion carbide boring bars
New Starrett combination square with3 heads
Gem indi cal groove check
Enco boring / facing head R8 shank


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 25, 2017)

All new items are now listed for the week . If you were outbid on some of the un-used items , I have plenty more .

Also , now that I will list all items the same time of day , I can combine shipping when possible .


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 28, 2017)

Got 3 more tools ending tonight and all will be shipped tomorrow . Then it's off to Upstate NY again till Monday . Then it's back to the usual grind .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 3, 2017)

All items shipped that were paid for .

Tomorrow nights additions .

L & I fractional reamer set
BP ram handle
BP ratcheting ram handle
Hardinge live center
Procunier auto tapping head
BP quill fine feed wheel
lathe / cylindrical grinder mandral set
Precise die head (jig ) tool post grinder
BP right angle head


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 3, 2017)

Price on the enco boring head . Nothing listed on bay , 10:30 Tuesday night. Been looking


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 3, 2017)

mmcmdl said:


> Enco boring / facing head R8 shank



I believe it sold for $257 or there abouts, a real bargain. I wished for it, but knew my $50 bid wouldn't cut it so didnt' bid.  I had access to one similar when gainfully employed, used it once in 20 some years.  Can't imagine needing it as a hobby tool.


----------



## richl (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm not seeing the listings yet... hope all is well.

Rich


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 5, 2017)

Rich , everything is well over on this end . I had to pack and ship items that people waited up to 3 days to pay . That sets me back as far as posting other items as its more trips to the post office .

I'm changing the list that will be on posted to all Starrett stuff that is easy to pack and ship .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 5, 2017)

On Fleabay tonight .....


Starrett 12" precision machine level
set of Starrett adjustable parallels
Starrett thickness gage
set of Starrett radius /fillet gages
Starrett taper gage

Had to change up the line-up due to lack of shipping boxes .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 5, 2017)

Got 'em on . Good luck .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 9, 2017)

Going to be loading lots of goodies up on Fleabay today and tonight . Thanks to those who have purchased things from me , and please let me know of what you thought of the tools . Thanks , Dave .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 9, 2017)

So the Cushman 4 jaw sold for the Atlas lathe . The follower rest sold on Ebay in 2 minutes . Impossible to tell if the buyers were members of this website , but I loaded the Ebay page with some nice stuff . Just for your info , there are some things I post that I paid big big bucks for and am not willing to let go for best offer yet . They are not Chinese tools and are top quality precision tools , possibly not needed by hobby machinists , but I post them here anyways . The Atlas 10D lathe is now down to $450 with the remaining tooling , but it cannot be shipped .

I will have some boxes of plastic ( nylon , Teflon , Delrin ) for free in the near future .Pay the shipping and a buck gas money and it will be shipped out . Better than going to the dumpster . Thanks again , Dave .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 11, 2017)

The lathe along with the tooling , bench and lights left my premises this evening . YeeeHaaaa ! That's a load off my mind and some empty garage space !


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats on the sale..  
I just don't have the budget to get the things I really want right now, so the plastic stuff I'd certainly be interested in!  Sigh... lol


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 11, 2017)

No problem on that . Being you are the first to ask about it , it'll have your name on it .  I hate to throw good stuff into the landfill .


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow, feels like my lucky day.. 

Thank You.


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 11, 2017)

My lucky day also . We were told our plant would be shutting down 2-3 years time . That puts me close to 62yo and I'll ride it out and make out well , but it puts me against the wall to excellerate unloading MY shop so I can make the move when ready . My son is going to help with my sales and packing which will help me a ton , so look out ebay !


----------



## ddickey (Oct 12, 2017)

Nuke plant?


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 29, 2017)

Loaded some items back up Ebay , some fixed cost and some with no reserve . 

Got some chucks , indicator sets , live centers , etc .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 29, 2017)

Put a few more chucks on Ebay that may catch some interest for our HM members .


----------



## mmcmdl (Oct 29, 2017)

My son is adding items onto my Ebay site also . Most of the items came out of a woodshop that I bought out for a few wood shop tools . You will be able to tell which items these are , as they are not machine shop related ! These items are in good shape but I know nothing about them . I am a machinist and not a painter nor wood worker by any means . I will try try to answer any questions that you may have about these items . I and he will be loading numerous wood shop items on Ebay as well . I am sure you guys know much more as to the wood shop tools than I do , but I'm more than willing to answer any questions regarding the tools and fixtures . Hey , Thanks again . I'm making some slow progress in cleaning out . Dave .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

Aloris CXA tool holders and eventually the post will be loaded onto Ebay starting tonight . The CA's will be next , then the DA's . Auction style .


----------



## ddickey (Feb 19, 2018)

And BXA holder?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

My B's are long gone . Only the bigger stuff remains as far as holders and posts . I am going to settle in on a small lathe and a Bridgeport as my final machines . It's going to take awhile to get there but the weather is breaking , my garage is not finished , and I'm getting older each year !


----------

